# 2 hour driving school- what should I expect?



## rad10 (Nov 22, 2009)

I will be doing ED next week and I just saw that I could have re-delivery to South Carolina for PCD. I was wondering what to expect during the 2 hour driving school and test track experience. Since I will be touring the Welt on ED, the main reason to go to SC would be the driving school part. Specifically, how much of the time is spent on the track and how much in the classroom? If not that much time is spent on the track, I may decide to wait and do a longer driving school experience. 

Thanks


----------



## Scot (Sep 13, 2009)

It' not really driving school. You get two hours total.....slalom course, ABS demonstration, and skid pad.......and if you stay after lunch, a hot lap in an M5 with a professional driver. You also get a chance to drive an X5 over an obstacle course, and take a tour of the factory. It's much different than ED. There was one guy in my group that did ED, an he had a great time at PCD. It really depends if you are close enough to drive home.......


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Scot said:


> *It' not really driving school. You get two hours total.....slalom course, ABS demonstration, and skid pad.......and if you stay after lunch, a hot lap in an M5 with a professional driver.* You also get a chance to drive an X5 over an obstacle course, and take a tour of the factory. It's much different than ED. There was one guy in my group that did ED, an he had a great time at PCD. It really depends if you are close enough to drive home.......


However, lots of people report they learned important things about driving dynamics in those two hours and everyone LOVES the *///M5* hot laps!

I've never seen a single person post who said it wasn't worth it.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> everyone LOVES the *///M5* hot laps!


+1 :thumbup:
Examples: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180788
and if you take the 1-day M school class, at the end you receive an instructor-drive that is unforgettable :lmao: :clap:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

A chance to play with a BMW as similar as available to your new car for even a few hours on a test track, in a safe and controlled environment was great. The mini autocross was my favorite but the lesson that you can just mash the brakes and still steer while under maximum braking was valuable. As was the wet skidpad experience. Who is going to do a maximum braking stop on a city street? And steer while doing it? Who is going to turn the stability control off and do a 360? These exercises are the only time most of us will do these things, hopefully.

A chance to spend a few hours with other BMW owners excited to be having fun with BMW cars is nice too. The people at the Performance center are great. The Marriott in Greenville works at making the experience good too. There really isn't anything not to like, unless you don't want to have to drive your new BMW home from the Performance Center.

Jim


----------



## rad10 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like you spend the whole 2 hours in the car doing various exercises, which is what I was wanted. Now I'm excited. If I flew in on a Fri night and then drove 4 hours back Sat evening and the remaining 5 hours sunday it wouldn't be too bad. 9 hours in one day would be difficult.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

rad10 said:


> Thanks for the replies. It sounds like you spend the whole 2 hours in the car doing various exercises, which is what I was wanted. Now I'm excited. If I flew in on a Fri night and then drove 4 hours back Sat evening and the remaining 5 hours sunday it wouldn't be too bad. 9 hours in one day would be difficult.


Keep in mind we only do deliveries Monday - Friday.

Have fun doing ED :thumbup: Hope to see you here in the near future!


----------

